# Bookmarks to Fire?



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I am thinking about getting my wife a fire.  I have an ipad and all my bookmarks were brought into the ipad easily.  I am wondering whether my wifes bookmarks on her pc can be brought into the fire without having to recreate them.  She is using MS Internet Explorer.

Thanx

John


----------



## Lord Mahoney (Sep 19, 2012)

John, here's what you'll need to do.

1) Install Firefox for Windows
2) Choose to import your Internet Explorer favorites into Firefox bookmarks upon installation
3) Install Firefox on your wife's Kindle Fire
3) Use Firefox Sync on your computer to pair the desktop version of Firefox to the Kindle version

Your bookmarks will now be stored in the cloud and accessible from both devices.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I went to download Firefox to the fire but it asked me whether I had an android and I don't know what system I need to select.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire is a version of Android.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanx, will give it a try.

John


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I attempted to download Firefox for android to my fire but I needed a password to log onto Google which I didn't have so attempted to register.  So far I haven't gotten an email notification from google.  I can't believe that Google is the only place where I can download Firefox for android.

John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I get my 3rd party apps from 1mobile.com;

http://www.1mobile.com/search.php?keywords=firefox

Betsy


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I get my 3rd party apps from 1mobile.com;
> 
> http://www.1mobile.com/search.php?keywords=firefox
> 
> Betsy


Unfortunately I went to that site and tried to download firefox. However I was directed to the google site which has botched up any chance of registering with google play so it looks like I'm out of luck with firefox. I guess I'll have to use silk and enter bookmarks manually. Fortunately my wife would'nt add too many bookmarks. Thanx for the information however.

John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jheydt said:


> Unfortunately I went to that site and tried to download firefox. However I was directed to the google site which has botched up any chance of registering with google play so it looks like I'm out of luck with firefox. I guess I'll have to use silk and enter bookmarks manually. Fortunately my wife would'nt add too many bookmarks. Thanx for the information however.
> 
> John


Hmmm, not sure which one you clicked that took you to Google? I don't have my Fire anymore, so I can't test a direct download, but on my iPad, when I go to the link I gave you, and click on Firefox (I think the first link), I'm able to download it using my Dropbox account. Then, I would use Dropbox on my Fire and install the app. I did this routinely.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First, you need to be at Home; tap More and go to Device.  To get anything to work from outside Amazon you'll have to go to "Allow Installation of Applications" and make sure that says "on". And Home again. 

On the Fire, to get the Firefox browser, you should open the web and go to www.1mobile.com.  That will give you a button to download the 1mobile app which will make everything else easier. Tap to download and you'll see a 1 in a circle at the upper left next to your device name.  That means it's downloaded; swipe down to see the message and tap that to install the 1Mobile app.  

If you already have some other version of Firefox on your Fire that isn't working, I'd go remove that before doing anything else.  Go to Apps and see if it's listed when showing apps on the device.  Tap and hold it and then tap 'remove from device'.  To be really sure it's gone, then go back home and swipe down to get the top menu. Tap More and Applications and 'Installed Applications'.  Scroll and make sure it's not listed.  If it is, tap it and you'll get options to force a stop, clear the data and uninstall.  I'd do all three with uninstall being last. Then it should be completely gone with all extraneous data.

NOW, go back to the 1Mobile app you downloaded and tap search and enter FireFox.  You probably won't even have to type the whole thing.  You'll see the true Firefox Android browser -- it should say version 15.0.1 with a date of 9/10/2012.  There'll be a prominent 'download' button and, again, once it's done that you'll see the number 1 in the bar across the top next to your device name. Swipe down and tap to install.

After that, you're on your own since I am content with the Carousel and haven't tried using any alternate browsers.  But I do use FireFox on my other computers and there is a way to synchronize bookmarks.  I have no reason to suppose that the android version would be excluded from that.


----------

